# Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*

					Der brasilianische Extrem-Übertakter Ronaldo "Rbuass" Buassali hat im Xtreme Preset des Unigine-Heaven-Benchmarks einen neuen Rekord mit einer einzelnen GPU erzielt, der auf Hwbot hochgeladen worden ist. Zum Einsatz kam dabei eine Geforce GTX Titan aus dem Hause Nvidia, welche mittels eines EVGA EPower Boards 2.0 auf 1.698,4 MHz übertaktet wurde, wobei der Speicher mit 1.883,3 MHz betrieben wurde. Bei der CPU kam indes ein übertakteter Intel Core i7-4770K zum Einsatz.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*


----------



## Voodoo2 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*

1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet 
ach du sch++++


----------



## XP1500Monster (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*

Kosten für Strom + Kühlmittel dürften nicht niedrig ausfallen...


----------



## MaxFF (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*

Holy shiat, das ist mal ne Nummer!


----------



## MaxRink (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*

Ich hab da noch so ne Firma an der Hand, die Kältekompressoren bis 1KW Leistung herstellt. Sollte ich mal außprobieren.


----------



## der8auer (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*

Normal poste ich sowas ja nicht öffentlich, aber wie kann es sein, dass hier eine 
News geschrieben wird wenn einer aus Brasilien den Unigine Weltrekord bricht und wenn einer aus dem eigenen Team und Forum das macht nicht?
Dafür gibts von mir einen fetten Daumen nach unten! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...t-7970-4-way-cf-und-titan-sli-weltrekord.html


----------



## okeanos7 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet
> ach du sch++++


 
limitiert da nicht der i7??? D


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*



der8auer schrieb:


> Normal poste ich sowas ja nicht öffentlich, aber wie kann es sein, dass hier eine
> News geschrieben wird wenn einer aus Brasilien den Unigine Weltrekord bricht und wenn einer aus dem eigenen Team und Forum das macht nicht?


 

Schon seltsam ....
therob (rob Team PCGH) hat zur zeit den WR im neuen cinebench R15 und merken oder bemerken von PCGH wird das auch nicht 

rob`s Cinebench R15 score: 2182 cb with a Xeon X5680

edit ...ok inzwischen Platz zwei Weltweit


----------



## Dancop (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*



der8auer schrieb:


> Normal poste ich sowas ja nicht öffentlich, aber wie kann es sein, dass hier eine
> News geschrieben wird wenn einer aus Brasilien den Unigine Weltrekord bricht und wenn einer aus dem eigenen Team und Forum das macht nicht?
> Dafür gibts von mir einen fetten Daumen nach unten!
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...t-7970-4-way-cf-und-titan-sli-weltrekord.html


Ist schon komisch...selbst bei uns im luxx ist es nicht der rede wert, dass ein Teammitglied in diesem ausländisch dominierten Benchmark einmal Platz 3 belegt. Ich konnte mit nur 6l ln2 diesen score auf die schnelle generieren...aber das sieht halt keiner...
Roman...aber die ehre tragen wir in uns...und die Szene weiß was los ist 



okeanos7 schrieb:


> limitiert da nicht der i7??? D


 
Nö!
Bei meinem run lief ein ivy bei nur 4900!!!
Dancop`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset score: 4462.69 DX11 Marks with a GeForce GTX Titan


----------



## Joselman (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*



der8auer schrieb:


> Normal poste ich sowas ja nicht öffentlich, aber wie kann es sein, dass hier eine
> News geschrieben wird wenn einer aus Brasilien den Unigine Weltrekord bricht und wenn einer aus dem eigenen Team und Forum das macht nicht?
> Dafür gibts von mir einen fetten Daumen nach unten!
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...t-7970-4-way-cf-und-titan-sli-weltrekord.html


 

Bei Dir sieht es einfach zu professionell aus und nicht wie eine angeklebte Bombe.


----------



## DasRegal (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*

Ich finds auch schade, dass bei PCGH nie über die Country-Cups oder andere Cups geschrieben wird was das PCGHX Team so erreicht hat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*

Ich habe mir überlegt ob ich meine ehrliche Meinung zu diesen OC Rekorden schreibe, habe sogar schon einen Text verfasst gehabt, aber das löst wahrscheinlich nur einen unnötigen und aberwitzigen Shitstorm der betroffenen aus, deswegen habe ich es gelassen.
Daher stelle ich nur einfache & konstruktive fragen an diejenigen die dies Seriös betreiben : Bekommt ihr die Hardware unentgeltlich, und werft ihr sie danach weg weil sie zu stark belastet wurden ?
Dies interessiert mich sehr, weil dies ja nicht gerade günstig ist mit so teurer Hardware, wo man sicher viele testen muss für einen Rekord, wo wahrscheinlich auch viele davon beim OC Versuch zu Schrott gehen.


----------



## der8auer (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Neuer Unigine-Heaven-Rekord mit Single-GPU: Geforce GTX Titan auf 1.698/1.883 MHz übertaktet*

Es geht dabei fast nie was kaputt und es läuft eigentlich danach immer noch so gut wie vorher. Ab einem gewissen Level bekommt man natürlich einiges gesponsort, aber dennoch muss man sehr viel Geld in dieses Hobby investieren.


----------



## wolflux (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe immer geglaubt ihr bekommt alles gestellt.Auch so bekommt wenn nur durch Zufall, wenn denn überhaupt etwas mit.Ich finde das es in  eine PCGH geschrieben gehört.Wenn nicht das was denn dann ?Man weiß eigentlich nichts über Euch u was ihr dort wie hin bekommen habt.Durch einen Zufall bin ich hier auf den HWBOT Thread gestoßen.Edit .eigentlich sehr schade ,das es so im Hintergrund läuft.
Gruß wolflux


----------

